# Swamp Scenes



## Paul Melniczek (Jun 5, 2009)

Does anyone have pics to share of their Halloween swamp scenes? Have you ever incorporated water? I think a small display with mud could be really cool, and have some type of green LED lights inside of it. Not that I've tried, but it sounds cool at least.  Maybe give it that Toxic feel as well. Let's see some pictures.


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

I have some water pins on my pinterest board and there is a great album on hauntforum of a GITD Swamp

Let me see if I can get you the links


----------



## pumpkinpie (Jul 9, 2011)

http://m.pinterest.com/dawnrb/halloween-voodoo-on-the-bayou/ there is at least one pin from a fellow member where they created a lake over there driveway but it can be duplicated anywhere


http://www.hauntforum.com/album.php?albumid=989 Im more for realism but they really did a fabulous job on this one


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

I hope this link works. I did a voodoo swamp party last year. Fun theme! There's more pics in my photo album if you're interested.

http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...t-my-voodoo-swamp-decorations.html?highlight= 
and this one :
http://www.halloweenforum.com/party...s/122681-our-swamp-party-pics.html?highlight= 

There's pictures on each page of that thread cuz I kept updating as I created decorations. My husband even built this swamp for me :































And this is the swamp woods creature my husband made from a deer skull :


----------



## Ghost of Spookie (Sep 28, 2008)

There was someone here a year or so ago who turned their courtyard into a swamp and a pirate area? if I recall correctly. They actually dug out part of their yard and ran pool liner material that was the base of their bay. I think the side yard walkway was the swamp area, complete with gators. Don't recall the haunter but maybe this will jog someone's memory. I think this person also created a waterfall wall leading down to the bay. If someone can turn this up, there might be some ideas for you there. I thought it was a memorable scene.


----------



## xPUMPKiNxKiNGx (Jul 5, 2012)

I don't have any pictures but with some tan cloth, moss, lighting, fog, and the right swamp related props you can create anything. ie. Alligators, huge mosquitoes, voodoo witch, voodoo dolls, shrunken heads, shrunken head tiki torches, snakes, bats, giant spiders, and gypsies. I've always wanted to get into the swamp theme too just don't have the storage space nor money. Good luck! Hope that helped a little.


----------



## GraveyardGus (Sep 26, 2009)

Sublime I think your green water is awesome. Not sure how you did it. I have seen other swamp versions with blue water and I'm realizing that green is much better.


----------



## osenator (Nov 3, 2009)

Wow, sublime, very cool haunt! Love the water!


----------



## Sublime Nightmare (Aug 2, 2009)

Graveyard Gus, the swamp was very simple. My husband used 2x4's nailed in a frame and white plastic laid over it and folded under the frame. The weight if the water held it all in place. Then we used a whole little tube of green food coloring. At first we questioned the white plastic versus black, but in the end I think the white showed up the green color better.


----------



## annamarykahn (Oct 4, 2009)

the green food color in the water turned out amazing!

i wonder if water based green fluorescent or neon paint would work under black light

highlighters would work, but i don't know if there are any in green ... there obviously is yellow but you'd probably go broke getting enough for a pool ... lol

i found some bright green food coloring hoping, but it didn't fluoresce under black light ... i had such high hopes ... oh, well, another experiment that failed ... lol

yeah, you made a good choice using white instead of black plastic!

amk


----------

